# Which is the best [period instrument] recording of symphonies of Beethoven?



## Guest

I want to hear a recording expect the most favored Gardiner and Harnoncourt recording. 

What's your favorite/best period instrument recording?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Norrington!


----------



## ptr

Franz Brüggen!

Have You checked the other five threads on this subject and/or Beethoven Symphonies recommendations?

BTW, Harnoncourt only use Natural Horns, rest of the band is modern instruments!

/ptr


----------



## julianoq

I am quite new to this boards but I already feel the need to say: that again??

There are many big threads here about this.

Anyway, my overall favorite is Gardiner's, but I like Hogwood's and Bruggen's too.


----------



## Ukko

I can squeeze a perhaps unintended meaning out of the OP. Savall (Eroica). Allowing for that meaning, a recording of the 9th using instruments in their 1820's forms would also be 'period'. Unfortunately, I know of none.

[Note to _julianoq_: You see? We just need to be light on our feet.]


----------



## campy

Immerseel!


----------



## DavidA

Note that Harnoncourt's not on period instruments


----------



## Guest

There isn't a "best" for me, I'm really quite happy with the different period recordings I've got or have heard.
Sometimes I like the period performances (nouvelle cusine : highly fragrant and intense flavors, small (pro)portions), and sometimes I prefer the bigger sound of the major orchestras (kilos of raw meat and heavy on the fries).


----------



## Bone

Love Harnoncourt. Start with 1 and go straight thru to 9.


----------



## Guest

If you are leaving out Gardiner, then i would say Immerseel/Anima Eterna on the Zig Zag label. Beethoven kicked into high gear!


----------



## Orange Soda King

Of the ones I heard, I say stick with Gardiner, but all the other ones mentioned are quite good, too.


----------



## Bradius

I really enjoy Gardiner's.


----------



## joen_cph

( .... never mind, overlooked that you were talking about Beethoven only).


----------



## Llyranor

I have 2 sets right, Immerseel and Gardiner. I must say, I enjoy the Immerseel a lot more.

Bruggen is on my to-get list.


----------



## dotancohen

I just registered to ask this very question, so I'll post on this thread. I did search the forum for "Beethoven", "Buy Beethoven", and other keywords, but I could not find a thread of recommendations. Where is it?

I am interested in this 9th, I'm sure that it is familiar to most folks here:
http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Sym...ref=sr_1_6_digr?ie=UTF8&qid=1371316608&sr=8-6

I did listen to the sample on the Amazon site, and the sound quality is terrible! However, the reviews are all 5-star, even those that mention the terrible sound quality. Any comments on that? Thanks.


----------



## Guest

dotancohen said:


> I just registered to ask this very question, so I'll post on this thread. I did search the forum for "Beethoven", "Buy Beethoven", and other keywords, but I could not find a thread of recommendations. Where is it?
> 
> I am interested in this 9th, I'm sure that it is familiar to most folks here:
> http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Sym...ref=sr_1_6_digr?ie=UTF8&qid=1371316608&sr=8-6
> 
> I did listen to the sample on the Amazon site, and the sound quality is terrible! However, the reviews are all 5-star, even those that mention the terrible sound quality. Any comments on that? Thanks.


When we talk about the quality of a recording, there are two factors - the first being the sound quality, the second being the performance itself. They are not synonymous. Technology evolves, and at the time of this particular recording, sound recording and reproduction technology was not what it is now. Usually the recording is in mono, and you will get some amount of background noise. However, if you can look past that, there are numerous truly great recordings out there to experience. It is harder, I think, for newbies to enjoy those as much, and they seek the better sound quality. But there are some good ones out there - particularly for conductors such as Furtwangler.

At any rate, this one would certainly not be a period instrument recording.


----------



## dotancohen

DrMike said:


> When we talk about the quality of a recording, there are two factors - the first being the sound quality, the second being the performance itself. They are not synonymous. Technology evolves, and at the time of this particular recording, sound recording and reproduction technology was not what it is now. Usually the recording is in mono, and you will get some amount of background noise. However, if you can look past that, there are numerous truly great recordings out there to experience. It is harder, I think, for newbies to enjoy those as much, and they seek the better sound quality. But there are some good ones out there - particularly for conductors such as Furtwangler.
> 
> At any rate, this one would certainly not be a period instrument recording.


Thank you. Obviously this is not a period instrument recording, but by ptr's comment I did not think it appropriate to start a new thread. Of course I understand the difference between sound quality and performance quality, that is why I ask if the performance quality of this recording justifies the sound quality. There are quite a few 9ths available on Youtube to listen to all day for free, but if this recording has such outstanding performance quality then I will happily shell out $4 and overlook the recording quality.

Note also that I'm rather happy to buy MP3s on Amazon, as they are the only place that 1) sells to Israel, and 2) works on Linux. So I see that $4 as money spent supporting a company that supports me! If there are any other places to buy good music online, that work for non-US customers and works on Linux, I would love some suggestions.


----------



## Guest

dotancohen said:


> Thank you. Obviously this is not a period instrument recording, but by ptr's comment I did not think it appropriate to start a new thread. Of course I understand the difference between sound quality and performance quality, that is why I ask if the performance quality of this recording justifies the sound quality. There are quite a few 9ths available on Youtube to listen to all day for free, but if this recording has such outstanding performance quality then I will happily shell out $4 and overlook the recording quality.
> 
> Note also that I'm rather happy to buy MP3s on Amazon, as they are the only place that 1) sells to Israel, and 2) works on Linux. So I see that $4 as money spent supporting a company that supports me! If there are any other places to buy good music online, that work for non-US customers and works on Linux, I would love some suggestions.


I can't speak to what works on Linux - I've never used it. I, too, frequently buy music in digital form. In fact, most of my purchases come from either Amazon or iTunes. eClassical also can have some good selections.

As to what to buy, that is entirely subjective. It doesn't matter if a lot of people recommend the Furtwangler recording if you don't like it. There are numerous great recordings out there. If you want great performance paired with great sound quality, then you aren't sacrificing anything. So many of us on here have multiple recordings of the same work, hunting down that elusive "perfect" performance. My personal favorite Beethoven symphony recordings are by Osmo Vanska with the Minnesota Orchestra on the BIS label - the sound quality is excellent! I think I have 7 different recordings of the 9th - Karajan ('63), Szell, Fricsay, Immerseel, Gardiner, Vanska, Furtwangler (not the one you are looking at, but a slightly newer recording on EMI). I like them all for different reasons.


----------



## dotancohen

DrMike said:


> I can't speak to what works on Linux - I've never used it. I, too, frequently buy music in digital form. In fact, most of my purchases come from either Amazon or iTunes. eClassical also can have some good selections.


Thank you fro introducing me to eclassical. They have flac and mp3 files that work in Linux! And I'm very happy to support a dedicated-classical site!



> As to what to buy, that is entirely subjective. It doesn't matter if a lot of people recommend the Furtwangler recording if you don't like it. There are numerous great recordings out there. If you want great performance paired with great sound quality, then you aren't sacrificing anything. So many of us on here have multiple recordings of the same work, hunting down that elusive "perfect" performance. My personal favorite Beethoven symphony recordings are by Osmo Vanska with the Minnesota Orchestra on the BIS label - the sound quality is excellent! I think I have 7 different recordings of the 9th - Karajan ('63), Szell, Fricsay, Immerseel, Gardiner, Vanska, Furtwangler (not the one you are looking at, but a slightly newer recording on EMI). I like them all for different reasons.


Subjective, yes, but I take the advice of those who are familiar with some of the recordings rather than try to guess myself without having heard anything at all!


----------

